# My favourite subject...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yet again, shots of my irian jaya carpet python.

Took these pics with the flash on. Not used to working with a flash. It was easier in the dark conditions, heh.

This is what started it all, this unique hanging position:








One of my two favourite pics from this photo shoot... the predator lurking in the darkness:








Is there such thing as a shy snake? Yes, yes there is... and here's an example:








A fun edit I did... lots cropping... shame the entire face isn't in perfect focus:








My other favourite... gimme some tongue!:








Gotta work on that whole depth of field thing and make sure my main subject isn't blurring out like in some of these shots... but that's more a discussion for the Photography Forums.









Thanks for looking! Comments welcome as always.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet pics man...I was so close to getting one of these guys


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Great pics mettle..I'm starting to want a snake now and I never thought i'd want one!
Unforunately I have too many animals on the go as of now.


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice python!! Nice pics


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Great looking snake, how long is it now?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wink - People keep asking me the length and I have no idea, to be honest. If I had to guess I would say somewhere around the three foot mark? But I'm really bad at estimations... I tried measuring him the other night but it didn't work out well at all. He's not the type to hold still for long and didn't like me much when I was 'directing' him one way or another, heh.

Sheppard - That's the beautiful part about snakes. They're so easy to care for. And cheap to maintain. Depending on age their feeding schedule is simple. Babies might receive food every 5 to 7 days while some adult snakes are fine with a meal once a month. Make sure the enclosure is clean (no feces) and that they have fresh water. Beyond this sometimes there are temperature differences that need to be observed with different species as well as humidity levels. But by going with an easier species you'll be fine. Make sure the enclosure is big enough and VOILA. You're good to go.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Beautiful coloration, the yellow really pops, it's easy to see why the true IJ's are the ultimate carpet python. Have you posted full enclosure pictures?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't think I have, now that I think of it. I'll try and get some up soon. It's one of the exo-terra tanks. The 24x18x24 ones. It's of course not meant for life but it's good 'for now'. I plan on making all custom enclosures for my snakes with the exception of the corn snakes.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice i used to have a carpet whats the differnce between jaya and a normal one is it just the place they orignate from.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Man those r some awesome pics...if my mom let me have a snake i would definitely get an IJCP...maybe some time in the future, to bad iv never actually seen one in mtl


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm sure some pet store in the Mtl area MUST have a carpet python of some type.

Lewis - To answer your question, 'carpet python' refers to a family of snakes more or less. There are the irian jayas, the jungles, etc. They all originate from different areas and have different traits and thus are classified as different subspecies. They can be inter-bred but many frown on this practice as it creates 'mutts' and ruins otherwise good bloodlines. Still some say it creates unique and interesting patterns/colourations and helps to diversify bloodlines of captive bred specimens. I think the most common carpet python is probably the jungle carpet which gets bigger than the irian jaya and is also quite nice.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

hey mettle i got a question about the IJ carpets. how big they get? whats there temperment like? how much are they? and what kind of tank conditions you need for them like lots of open space or lots of things to climb on?

thanx


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I believe the ijcp's get about 4.5 to 5.5 feet in length when full grown with some other specimens having reached 7 feet. They're not extremely thick snakes though, as they are arboreal, meaning they like to spend time in the trees. Most would recommend a tall enclosure for these snakes so that they can do some climbing. I've heard a popular size is 36x24x24 or even 36x24x36. It all depends. I keep humidity around 60% or so. I have a large water dish over the spot where the under tank heater is and this keeps levels acceptable. I give a light mist daily and a heavy misting once or twice a week. Never had any shed problems and the snake is continuing to grow at a healthy pace.

When born most arboreal snakes are nippy. But ij's can be calmed rather easily through frequent and gentle handling. Mine was never nippy and the only time he's shown any aggression is during feeding time when he goes ape sh*t for his rat striking at pretty much anything, myself included.









As for cost... that's pretty variable. It depends on where your purchasing it from. Breeder, reptile expo, pet shop, etc. Mine cost about $200 CDN.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers mettle is the breadles python also a sub species.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Great shots! I like how they just hang there and wait and wait and wait! I can sit and stare at mine for hours. (I must really get a life!)



Matty125 said:


> Man those r some awesome pics...if my mom let me have a snake i would definitely get an IJCP...maybe some time in the future, to bad iv never actually seen one in mtl


You just missed this expo that was in Montreal and I know there were Carpet Pythons for sale.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

nirvanarules1 said:


> hey mettle i got a question about the IJ carpets. how big they get? whats there temperment like? how much are they? and what kind of tank conditions you need for them like lots of open space or lots of things to climb on?
> 
> thanx


thanx man yea its normal snake behavior to get nippy at feeding time my milksnake does the same but other then that he is so calm but thanx for the info and where did you get him at?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I got mine at the pet store I used to work at.


----------

